# Quick Stop



## diego (24 November 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte gerne das mein Motor bei setzten des Notschalters mit eine Quick Stop Rampe bremst. In der Doku von Beckhoff habe ich gesehen das man das Control Word das 8 Bit setzen muss. 

Meine Frage: Wie setze ich das Bit und muss ich diese Varaible deklarieren oder einen Ausgang zu weisen.


----------



## Oberchefe (24 November 2010)

@All:
vor kurzem hat doch einer im Forum eine Glaskugel geschenkt bekommen. Kann ich vielleicht auch eine haben?


----------



## diego (25 November 2010)

soll das ein Scherz sein. Was meinst du damit.


----------



## Cerberus (25 November 2010)

diego schrieb:


> soll das ein Scherz sein. Was meinst du damit.


 
Dass das so grundlegende Kenntnisse sind, ohne die man mit TwinCAT gar nicht anzufangen braucht.


----------



## diego (25 November 2010)

Ich habe mich einigermaßen in das Programm Twin Cat eingearbeitet, einen Fremdmotor von Lenze eingebunden und das war gar nicht so einfach. Den Motor läuft auch und jetzt wollte ich diese Quick Stop realisieren. 

Wie man das realisiert wollte ich gerne wissen. Ich bin dankbar für jede Hilfe.


----------



## Verpolt (25 November 2010)

Hallo,



> ich möchte gerne das mein Motor bei setzten des Notschalters mit eine Quick Stop Rampe bremst



Du solltest die Sicherheit nicht von einer Steuerung abhängig machen.

Notschalter gehört auf die Hardwareseite des Reglers (über Safety-Relais oder ähnliches..)


----------



## trinitaucher (25 November 2010)

diego schrieb:


> Ich habe mich einigermaßen in das Programm Twin Cat eingearbeitet, einen Fremdmotor von Lenze eingebunden und das war gar nicht so einfach. Den Motor läuft auch und jetzt wollte ich diese Quick Stop realisieren.
> 
> Wie man das realisiert wollte ich gerne wissen. Ich bin dankbar für jede Hilfe.


Siehste, diese Info hast du uns zu Beginn nicht gegeben. Was der Oberchefe mit "Glaskugel" meinet, ist, dass wir nicht in dein Köpfchen schauen können.

Um dir nen vernünftigen Rat geben zu können, braucht man allgemein folgende Infos:
- Welche Steuerung (in deinem Fall TwinCAT ...)
- welche Version der Steuerung (TwinCAt PLC / NC ...?)
- was für ein Antriebsregler? (FU, Servo, ... Marke, Typ)
- welches Feldbussystem
- Ansteuerung des Antriebs mit PLC oder NC?

Für deine Aufgabenstellung:
Was willst du mit dem Schnellstop erreichen? den Antrieb nur stillsetzen oder sicherheitstechnisch abschalten?

Geht es dir um Konzeptfragen oder nur um "wie kann ich Funktion XY ausführen?", also eine programm-/konfigurationstechnische Frage?

... dann leg mal los.

(Tipp für die Zukunft: wenn man ein Thema mit den spärlichen Infos eröffnet wie von dir gegeben, braucht man sich nicht über entsprechende Antworten zu wundern. Wir machen das hier aus Spaß und weil wir hilfsbereit sind. Aber ständiges nachfragen um die notwendigen Infos herauszukitzeln kostet Zeit und Nerven.)


----------



## diego (25 November 2010)

Das mit dem Notschalter war ein Beispiel um den Quick Stop auszuführen.


----------



## diego (25 November 2010)

Sorry du hast recht.

Also ich besitze die Steuerung CX1020 und den Servoumrichter AX 5101. Auf der Steuerung ist das Level NC PTP instaliert. Die beiden Geräte sind über EtherCAT verbunden. Die Ansteuerung soll über PLC laufen.

Aufgabenstellung:

Ich möchte ein Programm schreiben wo der Motor eine konstante Drehzahl hält. Das Programm soll über eine Task laufen. Das habe ich schon realisiert.

Das zweite Programm soll diese Quick Stop ausführe. Über eine andere Task die das später ausführen. Wie kann ich diese Funktion Control Word ausführen?


----------



## diego (25 November 2010)

Ach noch was der Antrieb soll zum stillstand kommen


----------



## trinitaucher (25 November 2010)

Ahh, jetzt wird's morgen ... :-D

Verwendet du die MC-Bibliothek zur Ansteuerung der PTP-Achse?
Meinst du das Control Word des Antriebs, oder das zwischen PLC und NC?
Im Regelfall musst du von der PLC nie direkt in die Antriebsprozessdaten eingreifen. Die Kommunikation sieht eigenlich so aus:
PLC <=> NC und NC <=> Antrieb

Wenn du dem Baustein "MC_Power" die Freigabe entziehst, wird automatisch ein Quickstop ausgeführt. Das siehst du, wenn du dir die  Control Words per Scope aufzeichnest. 
Du siehst dann, welche Bits von der NC im Antrieb oder von der PLC in der NC gesetzt werden.
http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.p...000_idn-description/html/s-0-0134.htm&id=6772
http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.p...tml/tcnccyclicinterfaceaxisplcnc.htm&id=14932


----------



## diego (25 November 2010)

Ich verwende die MC-Bibliothek um die PTP Achse an zusteuern. Ich meine das Conrtol-Wort 0x6040. 

http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.p...tml/tcnccyclicinterfaceaxisplcnc.htm&id=14932

Das steht nämlich das man das 2 Bit setzten muss um den Antrieb mit einer Rampe abzubremsen. 

Ich weis nicht wie man dieses Bit setzten mus. 
z.B Control-Wort:= 00000010; oder so?
Und ob diese Variable deklarierenmuss oder irgend einen Augang zu weisen muss.


----------



## trinitaucher (25 November 2010)

Wo hast du das mit Bit Nr. 2 her? Steht da nirgends und ist auch nicht korrekt.
Bit 0 aus nDeCtrlDWord ist für "Enable".

Wenn du die MC-Bausteine nutzt, brauchst du gar nicht am Control Word rumfummeln.
Einfach beim MC_Power das "Enable" ablöschen.
(http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.p...mc2/html/blocks/tcplclibmc_power.htm&id=12841)

Die NC entzieht daraufhin dem Antrieb die Hardwarefreigabe über das ControlWord zum AX5000.


----------



## diego (25 November 2010)

Wieso schauch doch unter diesem Link 

ttp://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.php?content=../content/1031/tcplclibmc2/html/blocks/tcplclibmc_power.htm&id=12841

* Control-Wort 0x6040 *




         Objektbeschreibung     Wertebeschreibung           Index     6040h           Objektname    Control-Wort           Datentyp   Integned16           Subindex     00h, Control-Wort           Zugriff     read-write     PDO-Mapping R_PDO    
         Bit     Bezeichnung     Bedeutung               11..15     Manufacturer specific     nicht benutzt           9, 10     -     reserviert           8     Halt     Motor stoppen           7     Reset fault     Fehler rücksetzen           4..6     -     betriebsartenabhängig,           3     Enable operation     Betriebsart ausführen           2     Quick Stop (low aktiv) Abbremsen mit Quick Stop-Rampe           1     Disable voltage (low aktiv)     Spannung ausschalten           0     Switch on     betriebsbereit schalten


----------



## trinitaucher (25 November 2010)

1. Deine Links sind falsch!
2. Du meinst dieses hier, richtig? http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.p...temmanager/reference/ax2000-b510.htm&id=10967
3. Das hat nicht zu interessieren, da du einen AX5000 mit EtherCAT und keinen AX2000 mit CAN hast!
4. Wenn du die NC nutzt, brauchen dich die Control Words NICHT zu interessieren! (siehe meine vorheirgen Antworten)


----------



## diego (25 November 2010)

Oh sorry.
ne ich meine 

http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.p...temmanager/reference/ax2000-b510.htm&id=10967


----------



## trinitaucher (25 November 2010)

diego schrieb:


> Oh sorry.
> ne ich meine
> 
> http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.p...temmanager/reference/ax2000-b510.htm&id=10967


Ja, genau.
Und dafür gilt das, was ich zuvor geschrieben habe. Diesen Achstyp hast du laut deiner Beschreibung nicht!
Und falls du ihn hättest, braucht es dich bei Nutzung von TwinCAT NC nicht zu kümmern!


----------



## diego (25 November 2010)

Alles klar. Ich danke dir deine Hilfe, ich werde es mal probieren


----------



## diego (25 November 2010)

Ich habe mir das noch mal überlegt. Wenn ich den Motor über den MC Power Baustein stoppen will, dauert es doch zu lange also die Anlaufstrecke z.B bei einem Fehler in einer Anlage. Für solche Situationen besitzen die neuen FU dieso gennante Quick Stop Funktion [FONT=&quot].
Deshalb möchte ich Control Wort nutzen 0x6040. Wenn man das 2 Bit setzt wird die Quick stop rampe ausgeführt. Oder bin ich auf den Holzweg?
[/FONT]


----------



## trinitaucher (26 November 2010)

diego schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]Deshalb möchte ich Control Wort nutzen 0x6040. Wenn man das 2 Bit setzt wird die Quick stop rampe ausgeführt. Oder bin ich auf den Holzweg?
> [/FONT]


Aber du hast doch keine CANopen-Achse, also auch kein Control Word 0x6040 und keine direkte "Quick Stop"-Funktion ... es ist doch ein AX5000er, oder nun doch nicht (http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.php?content=../content/1031/AX5000_UserManual/HTML/AX5000_Title.htm&id=)?

Der MC_Power (wie alle MC-Bausteine) wird natürlich nur mit SPS-Zykluszeit ausgeführt (Default 10ms). Da kann die Signalverearbeitung zwischen Ereignis und Kommando an die Achse schon mal so rund 3 bis 4 Zyklen dauern.
Aber dann stoppt die Achse mit der entsprechenden Halterampe. Wie lange braucht die Achse denn bis zum Stillstand?

Alternativ hat ein AX5000 digitale Eingänge:
http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.p..._electricalinstallation_digitalio.htm&id=6636
Dort kann eine Hardware-Freigabe parametriert werden. Die könnte man über einen Not-Halt-Schalter abschalten. Dann stoppt der Antrieb ebenfalls mit einer Not-Halt-Rampe.


----------



## diego (27 November 2010)

Ne ich besitze den Ax5000.
Jetzt habe ich es auch verstanden

Danke nochmals


----------

